# Sage BE for £355 at Amazon



## Undecided (Nov 18, 2017)

It's a one day offer, but for anyone looking, £355 is as cheap as I have seen them:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sage-SES875BTR2GUK1-Barista-Express-Truffle/dp/B07K29F7J8/


----------

